# Friday ride 4-22



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

Taking off work tommorrow and wanted to know if there are any clubs or rides going on near the west la, santa monica area. I don't usually ride near the beach or pch so i am not familiar with the nice routes.

thx


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

The La Grange riders (http://www.lagrange.org/) have a Friday morning ride:

http://www.lagrange.org/rides_fri.htm

They also have maps of their other, local rides as well. Helen's Cycles has some rides listed, though I think they piggyback on the La Grange rides. Not sure.


----------

